# When will the competitions past December 6th, 2009 be published on the WCA site?



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

just wondering


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 18, 2009)

When they're scheduled. Competitions are posted once the organizer picks a date and the WCA approves them.


----------



## Ewks (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure but I remember hearing somewhere that competitions must be posted to wca one month before the date of the competition.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder. I'm pretty sure CMU is gonna be on this date but don't quote me.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 18, 2009)

They should be announced at least one month in advance, but sometimes delays prevent that from occurring.

The WCA site announces all known competitions in the future.


----------

